# Betrally New client offers



## Betrally (Nov 17, 2018)

Betrally offer new clients a 100% in sports up to 100$ , a 150 % up to 200$ in casino 

Also , we reward our clients with weekly 10$ free bet upon placing 5 X 10$ bets , as well as weekly 10$ insurance bet on soccer .

Sign up now with us 


http://wlbetrally.adsrv.eacdn.com/C...45c_&affid=4000810&siteid=5001524&adid=1045&c


----------



## Tesla (Nov 17, 2018)

Tnx


----------

